
The Scientific Intelligencer (1993) - rishabhd
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/kent-csi/vol6no4/html/v06i4a05p_0001.htm
======
hdivider
A CIA library entry written by a Brit. I find it continually fascinating how
close the US-UK intelligence and defence establishments are.

Can anyone speculate at the reasons for this? Is it the extreme cultural
closeness, the Special Relationship fostered through WW2, or simply
realpolitik -- i.e. US-UK having broadly speaking the same national interests?

Or something else?

Or do we just get on so well because we like each other's accents? :)

~~~
acct1771
People who like control seek others who like control to hold greater combined
control.

